# Mavis :-)



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just a couple of my princess :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful, I love EBT's especially with the eye patch!


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the last picture :lol: love Bullies, she's gorgeous


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> She's beautiful, I love EBT's especially with the eye patch!





BiKERcc said:


> Love the last picture :lol: love Bullies, she's gorgeous


thankyou :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL I love her :001_wub: love the name too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

She always looks so happy :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's such a happy looking dog - a real scrumptious girl


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is gorgeous hope she is well now


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

She looks a very sweet girl with smooth face..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> She is gorgeous hope she is well now


She is doing ok ...still the odd Verps but not like they were...still got a weeks supply of tablets left so have to wait and see what happens after that....

Thanks for all your lovely comments everyone :thumbup:

Juliex


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's beautiful! Defiantly reminds me of my girl!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a cracker PJ just must be right proud of her!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous pics, I love EBTs


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

she is lovely


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw... she's a beauty!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

brill pics love the one on her back:lol:


----------

